# Plex Media Server unter Debian 7 schaltet sich von selbst aus



## andrejox (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Comunity,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen den Plex Media Server auf meinem Linux-Rechner installiert.
Soweit lief alles ganz gut, aber nach ca. 10 - 15 Minuten schaltet der sich einfach von selbst ab.
Ich muss ihn immer mit "service plexmediaserver restart" erneut starten. Nach gesagter Zeit wieder das selbe Problem.
Beim booten des Systems startet Linux brav den Server.

Hat jemand von euch auch dieses Problem, oder eine Lösung?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (31. Juli 2014)

Erstmal solltest du sämtliche Log Dateien überprüfen. 

Zudem habe ich folgende Fragen:
Verwendest du eine Desktop GUI?

Hast du ein 64Bit oder 32Bit Linux? Bei 64Bit müsstest du AMD64 Version nehmen (Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du einen AMD Prozessor haben musst)

Hast du für den Plex Media Server einen eigenen User angelegt? Man sollte aus Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsgründen niemals den Root User für so etwas benutzen.

Ist die IP deines Debain Servers zufälligerweise irgendwo anders in deinen Netzwerk zugewiesen?

Eine nicht ganz saubere Lösung wäre ein Restart Script. Der überprüft jede Sekunde ob Plex läuft und wenn nicht startet er Plex neu. 
Kann aber zu weiteren Problemen etc. kommen. Also nur sehr eingeschränkt empfehlenswert damit das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## andrejox (31. Juli 2014)

Die Log Dateien habe ich überprüft und nichts verdechtiges gefunden.. 

Ja ich verwende ein GUI und zwar KDE 4.8.4

Ich habe ein 32 Bit System. 
Nen User angelegt . Muss ich mal nachschauen 

IP-mäßig stimmt alles hab alles überprüft.


----------



## andrejox (31. Juli 2014)

User hab ich schon gehabt. Puhhh


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (31. Juli 2014)

Okay. 

Ich selbst habe noch nie einen Linux Server mit GUI benutzt, daher weiß ich nicht wie es da abläuft mit Sachen User.

Aber normalerweise arbeitet man für sowas ja auch mit der Shell. Dann würde ich einfach einen User anlegen und den Plex Server in sein Home Verzeichnis installieren. 
Bei einen Autostart Script ist dann wichtig, dass auch der User Plex ausführt und nicht der Root User. 

PS:
Habe grade nachgeguckt. Du hast es wahrscheinlich mit apt-get installiert. Somit musst du nicht unbedingt einen zweiten User haben. Laut einigen Beiträgen muss man das wohl sogar als root machen.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Plex bzw. den Server erstmal neu zu installieren. Such dir eine gescheite Anleitung raus und geh danach vor. Ansonsten ist "Ferndiagnose" recht schwer.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2014)

Es sollte möglich sein, Plex im Debugmodus laufen zu lassen oder die Lograte auf "verbose" oder "debug" zu setzen. Irgendwas müsste der Daemon schon zurückmelden, wieso er sich beendet. Zur Not kannst du Plex ja mal eine Weile im Vordergrund laufen lassen und schauen, ob dann etwas zurückgemeldet wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## andrejox (31. Juli 2014)

Installiert hab ich das Programm mit ap-get install. Ja, geht nur mit root. Neuinstalliert hab ich den schon mehrmals (mit apt-get).

Wie kann man den Server im "debug" oder "verbose" Modus laufen lassen?


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2014)

andrejox schrieb:


> Wie kann man den Server im "debug" oder "verbose" Modus laufen lassen?


Wahrscheinlich hast du den Daemon ja irgendwie konfiguriert, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man das in der Config angeben kann. Siehe hierzu beispielsweise https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/201105343-Advanced-Server-Settings
Ich habe diese Software allerdings noch nie genutzt und kann daher nur mutmaßen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## andrejox (31. Juli 2014)

Ne, konfiguriert habe ich nix. Der läuft so wie er installiert wurde. An die Config hab ixh nixht gedacht, werd da mal reinschauen.


----------



## andrejox (1. August 2014)

Hab das Problem lösen können!
Die Version des Debian Servers war veraltet. Also hab ich die Repository von plex.tv genommen die ich im Netz gefunden habe und die neueste Version installiert.
Seit dem läuft alles rund. 
Anscheinend hat die alte Version von Plex Media Probleme mit Debian gehabt.
Komischerweise ist mir aufgefallen das die deb Datei die man von Plex direkt runterladen kann und mit dpkg -i installiert wird sich nicht richtig installieren lässt. Zumindest war es bei mir so


----------

